#ubuntu-zh 2012-04-26
 * hanla message
#ubuntu-zh 2013-04-23
<tim__> name timoker
<timoker> 有人吗？
#ubuntu-zh 2020-04-26
<bh_> 有人嘛？
<JCcn> 这个频道怎么没有人
